# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me about your first kiss!

## Elwood

Hi, Elwood here, im 14 and never had a Girlfriend :'(. Im just curious. How was your first kiss? Was it worth the wait?

----------


## CryoDragoon

Well... Let's just say that I'm 16, and that I'm still waiting...  :Sad:

----------


## Elwood

Hang in there brother! *pats cryo's back*

----------


## Patrick

Mine was so good I can't remember it anymore. It all went hazy - total overload. It was incredible.

----------


## pokilty

I don't feel totally comfortable sharing it on here, but I will say that it is definitely worth the wait. I actually started kissing in bright sunshine and when I next opened my eyes it was completely dark. I wonder where the time went...

----------


## Man of Shred

In grade 2. i had a little grilfriend who lived down the block. She was blond. fragile but elegant. We snuck into some bushes by her house and started kissing. it was wonderfull.

----------


## NeAvO

Mine was a disappointment, we just had a burger king and it was very salty and horrible. Second one was better :p

----------


## Adam

> Mine was a disappointment, we just had a burger king and it was very salty and horrible. Second one was better :p



haha that's awesome!!

Mine was at this house party, I was 15/16 I think. And I was on this sofa with some random girl. I got more than my first kiss that night too  :Oops: 

(No I didn't sleep with her)

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I was 15. I met this guy Mike at a friend's house. He was 21 I think. We went back to his house and... did stuff. But I didn't have sex with him!

----------


## Lunalight

Mine was last year in the seventh grade with my then boyfriend Miles. It was worth it. I was pleasently surprised.  :Oops:

----------


## Marvo

In real-life, not any, in my dreams, plenty. It's such an amazing rush, to kiss a girl/boy. Definitely worth the wait.

----------


## Sornaensis

It tasted like saliva and salt, but it was worth it  :smiley: .

----------


## BiVixen

Am 15, and just had mine in June. For me, the first one was a bit..awkward. I am a very very very shy girl and I felt beyond unexperienced. They got better as time went on. Kissing is a blast.   ::D: 


Oh, and mine wasn't in a romantic spot, but it was one of those mid-sentence kisses. he timed it so it was in the middle of me apologizing for being so shy and everything. It was cute.

----------


## Burns

Well, I first kissed a boy in 2nd grade, but that was only an innocent peck on the lips.

My first REAL kiss was in 7th grade (I think I was 13 or 14 at the time), and I was upstairs in my house and my boyfriend and I were playing Nintendo and listening to the radio. A certain song came on, and we were talking about how much we liked it for "our song", and then we kissed.

And then a huge spider ran out from behind the Nintendo and scared the shit out of me and kinda killed the mood, LOL

----------


## NeAvO

> And then a huge spider ran out from behind the Nintendo and scared the shit out of me and kinda killed the mood, LOL



I was imagining you to say you bite his tongue then  :tongue2:

----------


## Burns

> I was imagining you to say you bite his tongue then



haha, thankfully I didn't, but it definitely could've happened! You know how I am about spiders  ::makeitstop::

----------


## trigotron

> Well... Let's just say that I'm 16, and that I'm still waiting...



18 and still waiting =\

----------


## Elwood

^ ouch

----------


## Half/Dreaming

For all you who want to know what it's like...its.....delightfully mushy and wet.

----------


## 27

> Well... Let's just say that I'm 16, and that I'm still waiting...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 18 and still waiting =\



Same here, trigotron.

----------


## Pastro

It was ok, I mean I felt good about it at the time seeing as how it was my first and all. But more or less I was about to go home from school and my girlfirend at the time[ I think this was in grade 7] came over to say good-bye and I kissed her. Nothing too exciting or memorable.

----------


## Man of Steel

Do dreams count? If they do, it was great, and followed closely by....



Well, more greatness that I shan't discuss at this time. Let's just say it was at least NC-17. 


Also, Ben & Jerry has great ice cream. especially that cherry/chocolate stuff...


Oh, but anyway, if dreams don't count, then no comment. Still waiting (patiently).

----------


## Dallian

How should I know? I'm cannot tell the future!

----------


## ExoByte

I'm 16, first, and actually only at that, was a random moment with a friend of a friend at a school dance. I just met her that day and we talked a bit and when dancing, slow song  :tongue2:  we kissed. It was ruined when one of the chaperoning teachers came over and told us "to leave room for the Holy Spirit"  ::wtf2::  

Not that that stopped us. :p

----------


## joey11223

For me it was near the end of yr5, so 4th grade in USA.

It was unusual, i never thought of her as a "girlfriend" at the time. We were just always together all the time, she lived across the street and we were always at each others houses, sharing the same bed and everything, i would actually class her as a "soul mate", the perfect person. Anyway in lunchtime at school in the cloakroom. We sat down together for some peace and quiet and just started kissing out of nowhere. My friend actually walked in on us because he was looking for me. He always commented, until he moves away two years ago, how passionate it seemed for people so young.

Unfortunately for me she moved away in yr6 :Sad: . We wrote letters for a while but then she moved twice in a matter of one year ( her dad was a priest and she had only moved near me two years before). Eventually we seemed to just lose touch.

I remember crying non stop for hours when their car pulled out and left. :Sad:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I don't even remember mine but then I never liked the thought of kissing when I was younger. I was slightly germ a phobic and could barely stand to be touched. The thought of someone putting their lips on mine or their toungue in my mouth made me shudder, and not in a good way.

I don't mind it now and wish I could remember my very first. I'm betting I ran home and brushed my teeth like crazy afterward though.

----------


## ezekiel7

My first kiss was in my house that I grew up in... It was a girl who went to public school and we were 12. (I was homeschooled) So we're at the top of the stairs and her dad is at the door and i'm all smooth and cool, being 12. and I said something like, "I have something for you" and she turned a little and I kissed her on the lips. Bow-chika-bow wow. Hah. It's a rush. First and last kiss from that girl.  Later (like weeks to months) the same girl dated my brother and they french kissed infront of me. 

Morale of the Story. Kissing is fun. But don't use it for evil =P 

Otherwise, the natiest kiss I've had was probably french kissing a girl that had chapstick on and feeling like I coated my mouth with latex. Heh. Other morale of the story... make sure she doesn't have lipstick/lip gloss/chap stick if your in a make out section. If your just pecking then thats cool, raspberry, great! but not making out.

----------


## illidan

I don't really remember. It was in kindergarten.

----------


## In My Own World

My first one was at the movies. I asked her if i could kiss her, and i dunno if she acted like she didn't hear me but when she said "what?" i said "nothing", and then she just kissed me. It was pretty cool, i guess  ::content::

----------


## Silent_Lucidity

> 18 and still waiting =\



Oh yeah? I'm 19 and still waiting.  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaught

One word: Moist.





> In grade 2. i had a little grilfriend who lived down the block. She was blond. fragile but elegant. We snuck into some bushes by her house and started kissing. it was wonderfull.



About the same for me. Same age, same place: with a girl who was way too aggressive for her age.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Oh yeah? I'm 19 and still waiting.



I can't beat that but I'm sure I will in 1 in a half years. (tie it anyway)

as of now I'm 17 and still waiting, though I've had several girls offer to kiss me, but they were crazy  :tongue2: 





> Later (like weeks to months) the same girl dated my brother and they french kissed infront of me.





ouch! that would kill me alittle inside  :Sad:

----------


## pj

Hmmm... I'm thinking 13ish.  I remember being in a neighbor's swimming pool and playing some kind of game that resulted in me kissing one of the girls.  It was awkward and silly, not at all romantic.  Try as I might, I don't remember my first "real" kiss, though I do know who it was with.

Took a while for me to remember this!  I've been trying to pull it out of the noggin since this thread started.

----------


## Adam

I also love the first kiss of someone you meet, because you get better with experience, and it's always nice to kiss someone new  ::D:

----------


## BiVixen

Okay, this is not abou tmy first kiss, bu tkissing in general. 
I am a lipgloss freak, I own like...50 someodd tubes, really. 
So the first time I made out, I was wearing pink lemonade flavour. 
My boyfriend LOVED it. Now I wear a different flavour each time I visit him. 
Some guys aren't fans of lipgloss when kissing, others are huge fans. 
It seems to be an either or thing...no one really is 'okay' with it without loving it, or so it seems to me. 

 :tongue2:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Okay, this is not abou tmy first kiss, bu tkissing in general. 
> I am a lipgloss freak, I own like...50 someodd tubes, really. 
> So the first time I made out, I was wearing pink lemonade flavour. 
> My boyfriend LOVED it. Now I wear a different flavour each time I visit him. 
> Some guys aren't fans of lipgloss when kissing, others are huge fans. 
> It seems to be an either or thing...no one really is 'okay' with it without loving it, or so it seems to me.



I don't know if I would like kisses tasting like fruit or something, it just doesn't seem to turn me on, but thats just me.

----------


## BiVixen

> I don't know if I would like kisses tasting like fruit or something, it just doesn't seem to turn me on, but thats just me.




Yeah, some guys really dislike it. 
I felt bad the first time 'cause I thought he'd hate it. 
I assume it's an acquired deal.

----------


## Half/Dreaming

It's squishy. My first real makeout was circa the 3'rd grade, when my best friend sister (Italian:very fine) came up with idea for me to kiss her, and for my friend to kiss my sister (the girls were 2 years older than my friend and I). 

Did it on the trampoline at my house. At the time I thought it was gross and I spit off the side of the trampoline when it was over. My friend and sister sissed out and didn't follow through with the plan, which I don't regret at all. My friends family was freggin awesome. 5 girls, all fine. They would fool with me all the time, which I hated at the time. Its funny how things change.

----------


## ezekiel7

> Originally Posted by *ezekiel7*  
> _Later (like weeks to months) the same girl dated my brother and they french kissed infront of me. 
> 
> ouch! that would kill me alittle inside
> _



_

Heh, it did for awhile. But who cares these days? That was 5 years ago? 






			
				  	Okay, this is not about my first kiss, but kissing in general. 
I am a lip gloss freak, I own like...50 some odd tubes, really. 
So the first time I made out, I was wearing pink lemonade flavor. 
My boyfriend LOVED it. Now I wear a different flavor each time I visit him. 
Some guys aren't fans of lip gloss when kissing, others are huge fans. 
It seems to be an either or thing...no one really is 'okay' with it without loving it, or so it seems to me. 





Ok.. Lipgloss isn't bad. But this one time I made out with a girl, maybe she had vaseline. Made me feel sick =P heh. 

I mean it tastes good with quick kisses, but not making out if your getting it in your mouth or on your tongue. Heh. maybe it was just the stuff that she was using. 

Keep it light. =P 


_

----------


## BiVixen

> Ok.. Lipgloss isn't bad. But this one time I made out with a girl, maybe she had vaseline. Made me feel sick =P heh. 
> 
> I mean it tastes good with quick kisses, but not making out if your getting it in your mouth or on your tongue. Heh. maybe it was just the stuff that she was using. 
> 
> Keep it light. =P 
> 
> 
> [/I]



I don't wear a lot of it. & plus mine all taste really yummy. 
If it makes me gag when it gets in my mouth, I won't wear it. 
That saves most of the issues with making out and lipgloss.   :tongue2:

----------


## joey11223

> I don't wear a lot of it. & plus mine all taste really yummy. 
> If it makes me gag when it gets in my mouth, I won't wear it. 
> That saves most of the issues with making out and lipgloss.



o lip gloss gives such a tingly feeling!!! But man i swear they rip you off, if you want them to stay all glossy you have to keep re-applying, but its tingly n cold. ::D:

----------


## redpilldream

I was 15, at a friends house, a lil drunk... she was 18 or 19, beautiful, and a lil drunk as well. It was not the best kiss by far, but she was the most attractive girl I had ever spoken to at the time.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Ah, the very first kiss. I thought you were referring to the first kiss with yoru first bf or gf.

My first was in grade one I belive. I was good friends with a guy named David. He lived just around the corner from me so I'd visit him alot. The one day we crawled under his kitchen table to hide on someone, his little brother I think, and the kid put his arm around me and kissed me. I never felt comfortable around him after that.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I was 13 or 14 and i had my first kiss, depends what you mean though, proper snog type kiss or just a peck on the cheek or lips. But i had all of those when i was about 13 or 14.

----------


## Zazy

Dont worry it will happen. My first one was when i was 7 and sombody dared me to kiss some random boy( i dont even rember who) and if i kissed him i got 5 dollars so i did and he SPIT in my mouth ewwwwwwww lol. But at least i got 5 dollars :p

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Mine wasn't too long ago, I never really tried for that sort of thing (as in, making out with girls and shit like that).  Around grade 10 I was starting to get worried, but the whole first kiss thing fell easily into my lap on New Years.  Yeah, pretty late.  My first 'makeout' was the summer of grade 10.  Again, not too long ago.

But it's been a whole year, and apparently I'm a good kisser now.  :p

----------


## ExoByte

> Dont worry it will happen. My first one was when i was 7 and sombody dared me to kiss some random boy( i dont even rember who) and if i kissed him i got 5 dollars so i did and he SPIT in my mouth ewwwwwwww lol. But at least i got 5 dollars :p




*Resists urge to say something that could get him in a lot of trouble*

:p

----------


## BiVixen

> Mine wasn't too long ago, I never really tried for that sort of thing (as in, making out with girls and shit like that).  Around grade 10 I was starting to get worried, but the whole first kiss thing fell easily into my lap on New Years.  Yeah, pretty late.  My first 'makeout' was the summer of grade 10.  Again, not too long ago.
> 
> But it's been a whole year, and apparently I'm a good kisser now.  :p





I started kissing less than a month ago and I'm supposedly a good kisser.   ::banana::

----------


## FluBB

well.... does truth or dare count? if not then 17 and still waiting.

----------


## Seeker

I've been meaning to post in this thread for a while now.  It would have been 1966, kindergarten.  She had short blonde hair and her name was Karen.

----------


## Alex D

Three years old, I let a girl called Frankie go on the slide in a park before me. We were together for three years after that.

And that's all you're getting.

----------


## Lunalight

We should start a _worst_ kiss thread!  It sounds like some people didn't have it great the first time...one of my friends had her first kiss and the guy bit her lip and she started bleeding...

----------


## bro

Am I the only one that really disliked making out?

Eh, I waited till about 16, met my cousins friend at a family function and we met up a few times and did nothing but kiss. She tasted like kethup and...well, I really don't know what else.

Unfortunately, I've come to the conclusion that for many, it's a necessary first step, like it or not, so, I'll live with it :wink2:

----------


## Carôusoul

Mine sucked. not literally mind.

Im 16..

Im kinda bored of them though. kissing random girls is shit. i have come to learn this.

My last half decent make out was in slovakia. and it was good.

----------


## Gwendolyn

Well, my first kiss was with this guy (I was about 13) who kind of pounced on me and kissed me before I knew what happened. I seriously thought it felt gross...The mushy lips on mine felt weird and awkward, and I just was glad it was over. Later on, I started to like kissing much more!

----------


## Half/Dreaming

> Well, my first kiss was with this guy (I was about 13) who kind of pounced on me and kissed me before I knew what happened. I seriously thought it felt gross...The mushy lips on mine felt weird and awkward, and I just was glad it was over. Later on, I started to like kissing much more!



Funny how that works.

----------


## Gwendolyn

Yes, it is.   :smiley:

----------


## Michael

> Am I the only one that really disliked making out?
> 
> Eh, I waited till about 16, met my cousins friend at a family function and we met up a few times and did nothing but kiss. She tasted like kethup and...well, I really don't know what else.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've come to the conclusion that for many, it's a necessary first step, like it or not, so, I'll live with it



yea, always.... the first one was okay, just like all other kisses. i usually immediatly start trying to get farther than kissing.... screw kissing, sex is better. my theory is if i can get a kiss, i can get more  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Am I the only one that really disliked making out?



I didn't like it. JUst seemed like it was what was supposed to happen. If I can I avoid it still. Seems like a waste of time and energy. Plus, you never know just where the heck someone's mouth has been before you start swapping spit with them.

----------


## mark

bro I am kind of with you..I like to make out now but man my first was terrible lol  :Oops: 

I had been flirtting with this girl for like 2 weeks and I was going back to my room when she caught me in the hall. She just kissed me and I was so nervous it all happened so fast and all I remember thinking was crap! crap! crap!. I pulled away in the end and actually appologised  :Oops:  ::roll::  if you can believe it ::roll::  

I made up for it the next day ha ha and I was with her for 3 years after that so it turned out alright but dam its was the worst ha ha ha

EDIT: I thought I would bring this one back to life ha ha its a good topic lol

----------


## BiVixen

I hate french kissing....seriously....grossest thing ever!!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I LOVE it.

----------


## rastasteez

it was good. i enjoyed it. with my best friend since kindergarten! =]

----------


## Daeva

We were at her house, I was almost sixteen, she was sitting on my lap on her leather couch and had on some flavor of lipgloss I can't remember. It was one of those shy sort of kisses where you lean in slow, almost hesitant like. Haven't had too many kisses, but I'd take them all back if I could. Those of you acting like its bad to be 16/17/18/19 and still not have had your first kiss, you should consider yourself lucky. Such things are best saved and made truly memorable, imo.

----------


## skuruza

so how do you know when the right time/place to kiss for first time??

----------


## Michael

> so how do you know when the right time/place to kiss for first time??



uhh... when you want to kiss someone and they are willing to kiss you back???

kissing isn't really a big deal, but it's boring in my opinion.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh god. Mmmmm. Kissing...  :drool:  How did I completely miss this thread??

Well when I was little I used to chase boys, hold them down, and kiss them, but let's not get into that...

My first actual, making-out type kiss was with this guy who I only used for practice.  :tongue2:  And it SUCKED. I didn't learn _anything_ from that. He was absolutely terrible. Like, I can't convey how horrible he was. I would understand if that was his first kiss as well, but he claimed that he had made out with all these people before... omg what a LOSER! Whoa. Okay. Haha. I need to calm down a bit. Just thinking about that guy pisses me off. And then the next day he tried to ask me out and I was like, "Um.. let me think uh... how about NO."

My second kiss was pretty terrible as well, but I ended up dating the guy so after a while we learned how to kiss one another and it became really good. It took practice, though.

The third guy I kissed made the previous two experiences totally worth it. It was incredible. Now this was the kind of kiss from the movies. Very passionate and all. Hence the use of this emoticon at the beginning of my post:  :drool: 

Cheers!  ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Am I the only one who really enjoyed their first make out kiss?

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Mine was terrible. I didn't dislike it, but I hate remembering it. I was...(don't laugh)...22. She was 19. I was her first real boyfriend and she was my first girlfriend. She had kissed before. I didn't know how to do it at all and she kept laughing (because she thought it was cute) and kept saying "ok, lets start over, do it like this". She would once in a while bring it up for more than a year later and would say it was so cute and I would be all  ::embarrassed:: .

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> make sure you kiss a pretty one and someone that is worth it



Amen to that!

----------


## bro

Hahhaaahah Mes...gosh, "used him for practice"? Yikes! heh...

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I'm not sure if I should look forword to my first kiss, looking at all your experiences, I mean isn't your whole body sopposed to tingle with butterflys, and you feel light as a cloud.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I'm not sure if I should look forword to my first kiss, looking at all your experiences, I mean isn't your whole body sopposed to tingle with butterflys, and you feel light as a cloud.



It does if:

a. You really really really like the person

and

b. Said person is a good kisser.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Hmm, well, I dont honestly remember my FIRST first kiss. I believe I kissed this Nate kid on a dare when I was little b/c we thought it was a right of passage to get into the world of . .something. idk. i remember a tree..

But my first kiss was in the movie theaters. I was with my now ex whos caused me so much heart ache, and we were with all my friends b/c my mum didnt know he was going. (I was grounded for two months afterwards) but the movie ended and all my friends were leaving and they ALL looked towards us (there were bout eight of them) and he kisses me, right on the mouth out of NO where. I was in complete shock, I didnt know what to do. All I kept thinking of was.. "......!!!!!!......" and I was kind of dazed. It was pretty good tho.

----------


## Oneironaught

> kissing isn't really a big deal, but it's boring in my opinion.



What have you been kissing? Kissing is one of the most wonderful acts there is.

----------


## lag

At a Walgreens (which is a little corner pharmacy chain in the US), it was by the front door and the hold-up camera caught us. I stole the tape.

No, I don't have it anymore.  :tongue2:

----------


## CymekSniper

I've never had a kiss.... *Runs away crying*

----------


## ClouD

Wasn't too romantic... at all.

Can't remember the details, but it was dry, then wet, then.. done.

Then i wasn't too excited.

----------


## Penter

I'd tell you about it in my own words if I could remember it. When I was a kid (6-8 years old probably) my brother's friend had a niece my age who would tag along with him sometimes to play with me. The story, as it was told by my brothers, is that one night me and the girl broke away from the group and scuttled off to a corner by ourselves, where we decided to kiss for whatever little kid reason.

I still have extremely vague images that I've always attributed to the moment, but over 10 years later who knows if they're real. One thing I clearly do remember is denying it happened out of embarrassment.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I ask, who cares about childhood first kiss stories?? We want the dirt..  :tongue2:  15 years or older please!

----------


## mark

> I ask, who cares about childhood first kiss stories?? We want the dirt..  15 years or older please!



ha ha yeah give us the dirt dam it !!  :tongue2:  lol  ::lol::

----------


## Adam

ha-ha what are you like.

I think new, first kisses with people are *AMAZING* now, after getting some practice  ::D:

----------


## BiVixen

I think kisses get better as you go on. Mmm.

----------


## Adam

> I think kisses get better as you go on. Mmm.



With the same person or as you get older?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> With the same person or as you get older?



I agree, like, with the same person _and_ as you get more practice in general.

Mmmm. Kissing.  ::dreaming::

----------


## ezekiel7

lol, this thread just won't die. I've been practicing some kissing since my first kiss 5 years ago. And it's fun, but it can be boring too if your not in the mood.

----------


## BiVixen

> With the same person or as you get older?



BOTH!!!!  ::lol::

----------


## Michael

> What have you been kissing? Kissing is one of the most wonderful acts there is.



I kiss and I don't think I'm bad at it or anything... Or the girls I've kissed. 

I just don't really like it. But It is better than nothing/talking.

I like my lips on a different kind of lips.  ::rolllaugh:: 

Lips is a funny word!!!!

----------


## dodobird

If you give a bottle of good Scotch whiskey, _maybe_ I'll tell you!

----------


## Oneironaught

> I like my lips on a different kind of lips.



Tulips? Or Lipshitz?

Hehe, Lipshitz is a funny name  ::D:

----------


## Michael

> Tulips? Or Lipshitz?
> 
> Hehe, Lipshitz is a funny name



Woah, I just had deja vu when I read this. That was creepy. And no... neither of those.

Thanks for the creepy deja vu though! I love it.

----------


## dodobird

> Woah, I just had deja vu when I read this. That was creepy. And no... neither of those.
> 
> Thanks for the creepy deja vu though! I love it.



wow, your lips on an eclipse? sounds wicked!

----------


## george

I was 16 aswell the first time. Was in some club, dancing, a girl started hitting on me and wasnt long before we made out.

I've never found kissing enjoyable as for the action itself..

----------


## bro

I was 16 I think...in New York City with my cousin and her best friend who she fixed me up with. We wound up going on a ferris wheel and exchanging horrific mouth and tounge flavors, similar to fermented...ketchup, each time we were out of view.  ::shock::

----------


## ClouD

Aren't any of you normal?  ::shock:: 

No small kisses as a first?

Make-out sessions without practise, is like Sizzler salad bar without tongs.

----------


## Chris182t

My first PROPER kiss was when i was...13 i think?
It wasn't good  :smiley:  haha
I didn't even like the girl.
But yes i've had many better ones since to make up for that  ::D:

----------


## Swank

> Aren't any of you normal? 
> 
> No small kisses as a first?
> 
> Make-out sessions without practise, is like Sizzler salad bar without tongs.



Best analogy ever. Probably not completely accurate but cool nonetheless.

----------


## Swank

First kiss was after school in junior high, unfortunately it was one of those half kisses before we both pulled away. It was awesome though  :tongue2:

----------


## BiVixen

> Aren't any of you normal? 
> 
> No small kisses as a first?
> 
> Make-out sessions without practice, is like Sizzler salad bar without tongs.



Sheesh, thank you! I was wondering the same thing!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I'm a natural, what can I say?

----------


## Jeff777

There was this girl who lived a few doors down from my cousin.  I would visit my cousins house every day so all of us were really good friends.  Her name is Britney.  Britney was in my cousins bedroom playing with the legos on his bed.  My cousin was up front watching t.v. and I was in the closet in my cousin's bedroom fishing for toys from the toy chest.  I then stepped out of the closet and told the girl "When everyone leaves this room, let's make out like on t.v."  She smiled and put down the legos and tilted her head to the side...god this girl had an awesome pair of legs and a 100 watt smile.  Anyway everyone ran to the front as pizza was being brought in the house.  Me and Britney remained...(I would just like to point out that when I said that to her...I was joking)  I then crawled onto the bed (still kidding around) approaching her...my heart pounding in my lil chest.  I fell on her (Yes, fell) and she kissed me as we rolled around on the bed enjoying each others body...it was about 1 minute until I realized this was really happening...I panicked and jumped off then slammed the door open and raced out of the room...I still couldn't believe that happened.  I then remember her mom came to pick her up until her mom and my aunt got to talking.  I went up to her mom and asked to see the girl for a minute.  I took her by the hand and led her behind a truck.  I kissed her passionately (suprising for an 8 year old boy)

p.s. All in all I regret it because it wasn't the fireworks I was expecting...hell I was too young to even remember how it truly felt and appreciate it's sentimental value.

----------


## Siиdяed

It was on my front door. She leaned in close, and it was real long and wet. There were fireworks, alright.

My mom, 1995.

----------


## Carôusoul

...dude that's sick.

----------


## Siиdяed

Query: would that have been funnier if I'd put "_your_ mom"?

I'm a firm believer in self-mockery, but sometimes insulting people works too.

----------


## Jamal

I had playful kisses as a child (truth or dare nothing special) But my first makeout I regret... It was about two years ago.. I thought it would be really cool to get drunk with this girl that liked me and make a move.. We both sucked at making out and it was lame... To be honest i've only made out twice (I'm 17) and the secound one I was drunk too but I found I was a better kisser this time.

----------


## Jamal

> It was on my front door. She leaned in close, and it was real long and wet. There were fireworks, alright.
> 
> My mom, 1995.



ROFLMAO. Enough said.

----------


## Siиdяed

Damnit Freud, I can't believe we doubted you!

----------


## bro

HHAahahahh...your mom..oh boy...that did make it funnier ::lol::

----------


## Jeff777

Well yeah I mean if moms count then everyones first kiss was from either their mom or dad...but I'm _99.9999999&#37;_ sure that he meant a kiss from a significant other lol

----------


## TamiDoll

I'm almost 21 and still no first kiss. I'm sure when I get it though, it's gonna be sooo worth the wait.

----------


## WinryRockbell

oh man.....YOUR MOM.......LAWLLLL
...yeah, im 16, and still no go for a real first kiss, although there was this one time i was in grade 3 with my neighbourhood friends and they said if i kissed this guy, they'd give us money....and of course i did it...and of course my cousin (who is on my street)  pulled out a camera of us kissing O_O''  and of course we didnt get the money either, now i pray that she lost the picture.  i dont talk to the guy though 'cause he's such a dumbass  :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

A while ago... 7th grade middle school dance... after I kissed this girl I though I was so cool.... like I just got laid or something. ::roll:: 

Middle schoolers....

----------


## Oros

I think many people say that it is better than it actually is.
it's just very wet and smooth, nothing special.

----------


## CrimsonWolf

I had mine last year (when I was 16), and it was great. Just make sure you wait for the right person, don't just do it for the sake of it.

----------


## Carôusoul

My first kiss was epic.

----------


## Siиdяed

And...1000 posts.  :wink2:

----------


## Xox

And 500.

I laugh everytime I think of your reply Sindy. Hahahahaaha.

----------


## Siиdяed

I'm so Carou's successor.

----------

